# Dactylorhiza praetermissa



## Hiker (Jul 1, 2009)

I need help with this one, possibly from our European friends where this species grow wild.
I have flasked some seeds last year and the plant are now about 1 in (2-3 cm) tall with roots about 3/4 in (2 cm).
What is the best way to proceed for pot culture for this species. mainly timing for defalsking and best media to use.

Thanks


----------



## dan_t (Jul 1, 2009)

I can't really help you on the timing of de-flasking, as I haven't done it before. However, I've heard from others that you lose fewer if you de-flask these while they're growing, so that they establish before they go into dormancy.

As for growing medium, you can pretty much use anything - they are survivors! Try a nutrient-poor compost with some grit to keep reasonable drainage. I grow mine in my normal soil in the garden. I've seen them grow in an old bath filled with grit and soil, with a covering of grit - much like alpines.

Hope this helps a bit!

Dan


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep them moist and hopefully not too hot in summer. In the cooler parts of Europe these are very nearly weeds.


----------



## Hiker (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, that helps. Does the plant require refrigeration in winter? The temperature here very rarely drops to freezing in winter when I assume the plant above ground dies and goes dormant.

Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2009)

They require a cool down in winter. Probably lows around 40-45 F are enough to vernalize them adequately. I just started growing D. majalis and D. fuchsii, so I'll let you know if they can withstand the summer heat here in southern Japan - it hasn't quite begun yet though! Good luck.


----------

